# Feeling so good these last couple of days



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

I tell ya, I'm wondering if I should even type this or not.....But I am feeling so good that last couple of days. I have my regular achey neck and shoulders but mentally and all over, I am feeling pretty good. My new job is going oh SO WONDERFUL. They are the nicest people and the old secretary was not kidding when she said there was no stress in that office. They all have the patience of saints and then more. Believe it or not, I haven't even slept very good the last few nights. I've been waking up every 2 hours but still manage okay. I have been napping everyday for at least 30 minutes or so and that has helped. I just hope that someone else is having a good day, too. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:I am so happy to hear that you are doing well. It's also an added bonus that you love your job and your employers are wonderful people. It really does make a difference. Did you make it to the chat on Monday? I couldn't get on, but I think my computer problem is solved. Keeping fingers crossed. Great news Lynne, keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2000)

Lynne,That is wonderful! Keep up the forward momentum. What are you taking besides the whey protein and the antibiotic? I guess you are all past the reactions that you were having.Wish I could say the same (that I'm feeling great) but I can't. Depression has reared it's ugly head again. I just have no inspiration, nothing seems worthwhile. Just BLAH!You all know how much I do not want to take an antidepressant, however, I may have to. I have some St. John's Wort here and started taking it yesterday. Dosage says two caps, two or three times a day. I started out with two caps, twice a day. Got up this morning and had two liquid stools. Coincidence? Don't know. Can't think of anything else that could've caused it. It's interesting. The one time I tried Zoloft, it did the same thing to me. No pain, no gut ache. It's better now as a small third stool I had today was formed. I've read both pros and cons on the SJW. As usual, it helps some but not others. Anybody have any SJW stories?Also feel like I may have CFS as well. But it's so hard to tell. Depression alone makes you feel like that.Anyway, I'm glad you are getting better and are having a great day.calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2000)

Calida, St. Johns Wort worked wonders for me. I can't remember the brand I was taking but it was 2x a day. I noticed a difference within 3 days. However, when I started taking a B100 complex, depression was even better and I eventually got off the St. Johns Wort. Are you taking a B complex vitamin? With our compromised system, a B-100 is worth it. Let me know how you are doing.....Lynne


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2000)

Lynne,Thanks for the encouraging words. This brand of SJW that I have is made by Sundown Herbals. No, I know I need to be taking B vitamins. Is B-100 the brand name? I need to get all the B vitamins altogether in one tablet. I have several different bottles of "B's" around here. Also have Centrum Silver multi-vitamin. Plus have magnesium and calcium and magnesium mixed. It has gotten so confusing, I don't take any of them. I think one can probably hit overload with these things if not careful. I know the B-vitamins are better spread out over the day since they are water soluble. Taken all at one time, they don't all get absorbed before we pee them away.calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

I am so glad your job is going great, Lynne. I think having a low stress job is one of the keys to continue working. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

I'm so glad you are feeling good, do you think its related to the protocal? I hope so. And I hope it continues for a very long time!Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Calida, I buy most of my vitamins from www.vitaminshoppe.com. My B-100 is a B-100 complex. I get 100mg of all the B's, but 400 Folic Acid. I also take a Multivitamin/mineral. I take Calcium/Magnesium 500mg/250mg 2x a day plus extra magnesium for the muscle aches. I take alot of Vitamin C too. Since I have taken all of these supplements, I'm telling, I feel so much better. I have been taking all of these vitamins for at least 2 years now. All vitamins are so necessary but us women (what english) really, really need is our B's. But don't ever take one B, one C, one E without taking a multi along with it. I have read that it's not good for you. You need to get a mix of all the vitamins. The multi is extremely important....Lynne


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Lynne,Thanks loads for this information. I need to get my ducks in a row and start taking this stuff!Oh, still taking the St. John's Wort and no diarrhea today.







calida


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That is great Lynne about your good days and your job. We are all waiting to see how you do with the "protocol." Are you still on the antibiotic for the Mycoplasma? If not, how long were you on it, and how long did it take for you to feel a difference? [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-02-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Hi!Be careful about taking St. Johns Wart for a prolonged period of time. I read about it somewhere-course I can't recall which magazine had the article-and I caught something about it on talk radio. I think-?!- it caused serious depression ?? Take care! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Moldie, I am still on the protocal. I started June 17 and doing okay. I went through that herx and things have evened out. I haven't really noticed much else of anything. I go back to the doc in a couple of weeks to see where I go now. My yeast is finally under control. I am still taking the nystatin and tons of acidophilus. Hope you are doing well. Lynne


----------

